
Woz on artificial intelligence: ‘The future is scary and very bad for people’ - jonbaer
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/03/24/apple-co-founder-on-artificial-intelligence-the-future-is-scary-and-very-bad-for-people/
======
glasz
this article is a prime example why i don't give mainstream "journalism" a
dime of a chance. the author clearly lacks a big chunk of intellect or
whatever to properly deal with the subject. as soon as things get
controversial, editorial-staff-sponsored cognitive dissonance kicks in to calm
the flock. i'm so sick of the bunch that wapo and co are.

------
mister_m
"The Super Rich Technologists Making Dire Predictions About Artificial
Intelligence club gained another fear-mongering member this week: Apple co-
founder Steve Wozniak."

This article is immediately nonsense.

------
M8
So everyone without an AI background but with high net worth has a go - is
this how it works? Like the Ice Bucket challenge but about AI scaremongering.

In the grand scheme of things, the important bit is for some intelligence on
Earth to survive. Maybe a non-Facebook+CandyCrush-loving kind of intelligence
would be a better option.

~~~
needacig
I agree with the sentiment in your first sentence, but really, loving Facebook
and CandyCrush is the first trait you think of to eliminate? If only that were
the worst thing about us.

------
ianstallings
Could these predictions be more telling? _Computers will make you irrelevant.
They 'll make you useless to society. You won't be important anymore_.

These predictions are the very definition of FUD.

------
flipcoder
Oh no if robots get into power maybe they'll institute mass surveillance and
start taking our rights away!

Oh wait...

